# Handy - Auslandsverbindung - [edit]



## Beany (19 Januar 2007)

Hallo, bin heute das erstemal hier.
Ich habe erheblichen Ärger mit T-Mobile. Auf meiner Dezember-Rechnung waren mir Datenverbindungen  mit der NR. 00417949997039(Swiss Com)  in Rechnung gestellt worden und zwar am 04., 07., 15. u. 22.12.06 über  insgesamt ca. 6 Stunden für einen Verbindungspreis über 340,37 + 16%.
Diese Verbindungen  wurden von mir niemals aufgerufen und ich habe keine Erklärung, wie jemand über meine Handy-Nummer diese Verbindungen aufrufen konnte.
Ich kann nachweisen (Zeugen), daß ich das Handy an den besagten Tagen/Uhrzeit nicht benutzt habe.
Nach mehreren  E-Mails-Kontakten mit T-Mobile will man mir jetzt eine Gutschrift über €200,00 anbieten.
Frage: Sollte man darauf eingehen oder über RA den gesamten Betrag einfordern?
Ist jemand in der gleichen Situation, wenn ja, wie verhält sich dieser Anbieter?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy - Auslandsverbindung - [edit]*



Beany schrieb:


> Frage: Sollte man darauf eingehen oder über RA den gesamten Betrag einfordern?



Das Geld ist also schon beim Anbieter (wg. Lastschriftzahlung)? Die eigene Stellung ist vermutlich besser, wenn der Anbieter den Betrag fordern muss und man nicht gezahlt hat (Nachweispflicht, dass er die Leistung erbracht hat, muss dann vom Anbieter geführt werden).  Daher würde ich evt. über eine Rückbuchung der Rechnung nachdenken, wenn Du die Sache verfolgen willst. Dann muss aber der unstrittige Teil gezahlt werden, um einer Handysperre vorzubeugen. Kann aber auf eine Konfrontation mit dem Anbieter herauslaufen, meines Wissens gibt es Anbieter, die dann trotzdem das Handy sperren und weiter die Gebühren fordern, wogegen man sich dann wohl nur per Anwalt wehren kann/sollte.

Auch könnte es natürlich interessant sein, herauszubekommen, wer hinter dieser Nummer steckt. Ist ne Schweizer Handy-Nummer, ruf dort doch einfach mal an, um herauszufinden, wer dort drangeht. Ggfs kriegst Du somit einen Zeugen, der bescheinigen kann, nicht mit Dir telefoniert zu haben?


----------

